# Solution required for keeping snakes away from my birds



## Squidgy (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi

I was just wondering if anyone can provide with a solution to my problem. That is, unwanted snakes in our bird aviaries!!

My husband and I have 4 aviaries – 3 are 3m x 2m x 2.5 and 1 is 12m x 14m x 8m.

The aviaries are all covered in rat mesh .5x.5 and the roof is corrugated iron. We have sealed under the highest points of the sheeting and any other area where gaps are but we still have a problem with “night riders” or “brown tree snakes” getting in. The most we had was 6 in one night (= a lot of lost birds!).

We also regularly find carpet pythons around the perimeter and so have purchased a pair of snake tongs. These are put in a large placement shelter overnight and then let out asap at another point, at least 35kms from our house.

We have put up an electric wire around the top, bottom and down the sides of the aviaries which pulses every 2 seconds in an attempt to stop them but because they are so thin they glide underneath it and still get in so it has done nothing but cost us more money. We are also surrounded by canefarms which means rats and I HOPED the snakes would go for the rats but figure as the birds just sit there at night they are easier for them to catch rather than play chasey after rodents. Would this be right.

Anyway, can anyone tell me what I could do to keep the snakes at bay, oh and also I was told if snakes were around then their droppings kept rats at bay – surely this is wrong cos I have both – IN ABUNDANCE L

Squidgy


----------



## dragon lady (Jan 6, 2008)

I dont have snakes.........dont know their habits,but what about enticing them away from that area

putting some rats in a snake proof cage? & locating it away from the avairies or getting a snake catcher to visit?


----------



## nutta (Jan 6, 2008)

to get rid of the snakes you have to first get rid of there food source. and its the bird seed the rats are after


----------



## Nephrurus (Jan 6, 2008)

Brown tree snakes are known bird eaters. I've often heard of them getting into goulian aviaries and cleaning them all out. Most Queensland finch keepers build their aviaries out of mouse proof wire (5mm x 5mm) to keep out brown tree snakes. I had a similar problem with rats once, and they cleaned out my entire aviary. 
I solved the problem by going over the whole aviary from top to bottom. Any hole or gap that an animal could concievably fit through (remember that snakes are a whole lot more flexible than rats) was sealed. 
After you've done this, buy some Zebra finches for each aviary. If they survive a few months of summer without snakes getting in, you should be ok to get some more expensive birds. 

Geckodan keeps alot of finches in Qld (check his website) and he might be able to direct you to other methods. 

-H


----------



## =bECS= (Jan 6, 2008)

Maybe the metal screens used on doors (you know the ones where you can see out but not in) can be placed around the top and bottom.
Also if you double up the wire so it sits over itself to make the gaps even smaller might help too.


----------



## cris (Jan 6, 2008)

A snake can eat something say around 4 times the width of its head, so if you have 5mm square mesh you should be fine. It will cost a bit but its probably the only way to stop them. With larger bieds 12mm mesh should be fine. The most important thing is to get rid of any gaps around the doors etc. as snakes can easily get through flat gaps.

It is also illegal to catch and move snakes around and definately not a good idea to move them such large distances. There shouldnt be any need to move them anyway once you have built a safe avairy for your birds.


----------



## Squidgy (Jan 6, 2008)

cris said:


> A snake can eat something say around 4 times the width of its head, so if you have 5mm square mesh you should be fine. It will cost a bit but its probably the only way to stop them. With larger bieds 12mm mesh should be fine. The most important thing is to get rid of any gaps around the doors etc. as snakes can easily get through flat gaps.
> 
> It is also illegal to catch and move snakes around and definately not a good idea to move them such large distances. There shouldnt be any need to move them anyway once you have built a safe avairy for your birds.


Thanks for the advice Cris! Had no idea it was illegal as pet stores and bird breeders have never mentioned this to me when I told them I did it. Will stop that. We have the 5mm mesh already but I have seen them get through it - an amazing sight to see them squish and squeeze and then lo and behold they are in. Looks like we will have to doublewire as there are no gaps at any of the doors or elsewhere. Squidge


----------



## geckodan (Jan 6, 2008)

If a snake can squeeze through then you have 0.5 inch mesh not 0.5 cm mesh (a hatchling maccie struggles through 5 mm mesh). What gap and arrangement are your electric fence wires. I have 8 strands 1 cm apart at 3 levels. How about a pic of the aviary so we can better appreciate its weak points. Whats the floor made out of?? What are your rat wall depths??


----------



## cement (Jan 6, 2008)

Use a solid sheet like corrugated iron or pool surround for about 3 or 4 foot high and use "snake wire". Its only 5mm x 5mm mesh. A snake won't get through.


----------



## BJC-787 (Jan 6, 2008)

put tin around the base up to 1.2m high, and that should stop them.


----------



## =bECS= (Jan 6, 2008)

thats why i said use the metal screen, so it still gets air flow, you dont want too much tin in there or it will get too hot.


----------

